# Fajitas Marinade?



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

going to cook some fajitas today and not sure what marinade to use. I have heard that Italian dressing is good to put on for about an hour before cooking.

And how long to cook?
Thanks

Pick ><>


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Bolners Fiesta Brand Fajita Seasoning*

I use the unsalted as I do not like salt, but they make both... made in San Antonio...

I season the meat at least one if not two days ahead of when I want to cook, however a couple of hours will work pretty good...

Great taste & easy.. get it at any grocery.. HEB

Good luck,

SG


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

The HEB pre-packaged marinated beef and chicken (thighs) are truthfully hard to beat!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

K.C. Masterpiece Fajita Marinade. Two words: Da Bomb! I only use beef when I do fajitas. I still leave them a little pink on the inside too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Adams beef fajita seasoning then pineapple and lime juice for the marinade. Season and soak them for 1 to 3 hours before you cook them.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Can of jalepenos and 6- 8 lemons squeezed soak min. 1 day 2 days better. The meat will look a little grayish don't worry it will be good!!!!

slow smoke or cook on hot fire a couple minutes each side.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I use crushed garlic, cumin, cayenne, and some tex-joy fajita seasoning mixed with a little vegetable oil and lemon juice. Also toss in some jalapenos, onions, and cilantro. It's the Bombut-B.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

Buy it pre-marinated at a mexican meat market. The meat melts in your mouth.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We use Fiesta Brand Fajita Seasoning applied to both sides on the meat, then place the meat in a large zip-lock bag & about 1/4 cup of lime juice. Squeeze as much of the air out of the bag as possible before sealing the bag & let it sit in the frig for 4 to 6 hours. That's it... Note that the acid in the lime juice will turn the meat a little gray... don't worry about it, that's completely normal (as Reel Bender previously said).

If you want GREAT fajitas, try this. Build a fire with oak & build up a decent bed of coals (I've also used the oak lump charcoal). When the coals are ready, pat the meat dry & put the meat *DIRECTLY* on the coals for *60-75* seconds per side (depending on the thickness). When you take it off, wrap the meat in foil to rest for 15 minutes while you do your peppers & onions. Guaranteed to be juicy & pink in the middle. :cheers:


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> We use Fiesta Brand Fajita Seasoning applied to both sides on the meat, then place the meat in a large zip-lock bag & about 1/4 cup of lime juice. Squeeze as much of the air out of the bag as possible before sealing the bag & let it sit in the frig for 4 to 6 hours. That's it... Note that the acid in the lime juice will turn the meat a little gray... don't worry about it, that's completely normal (as Reel Bender previously said).
> 
> If you want GREAT fajitas, try this. Build a fire with oak & build up a decent bed of coals (I've also used the oak lump charcoal). When the coals are ready, pat the meat dry & put the meat *DIRECTLY* on the coals for *60-75* seconds per side (depending on the thickness). When you take it off, wrap the meat in foil to rest for 15 minutes while you do your peppers & onions. Guaranteed to be juicy & pink in the middle. :cheers:


I saw Alton Brown on Food Network put fajitas directly on the coals. I think he had an extra step where he took a hair dryer and put it on low to blow the ash away. I have neve tried it, but it looks good.

Tate


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That where I saw it the first time. 

Give it a try Tate.. once you have them done this way, you'll be hooked too. My wife was skeptical to first time, but she now says it kind of hard to choke down the ones done on the grill anymore.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm going to have to try that method Ranch


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

scooba said:


> Buy it pre-marinated at a mexican meat market. The meat melts in your mouth.


Yeah it does...the ones at La Michochaca (I know I butchered that) are the stuff. Those ones at HEB, Sam's or any other market chain ain't even close. Do yourself a favor and go get you some.

The marinated chicken pieces kick arse too. Get a few you won't be sorry.

Anybody know what they do over there?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> That where I saw it the first time.
> 
> Give it a try Tate.. once you have them done this way, you'll be hooked too. My wife was skeptical to first time, but she now says it kind of hard to choke down the ones done on the grill anymore.


When we do fajitas, I usually get 2 skirt steaks. My wife is going to call me crazy, but I am going to throw one of them on the coals next time. I strictly use lump charcoal too. The Royal Oak is pretty good lump and so is the B&B in the big bag. The small bag of B&B has too small of pieces usually.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

scooba said:


> Buy it pre-marinated at a mexican meat market. The meat melts in your mouth.


Agreed, those are the best fajitas I've ever eaten. The first time I tried the meat market fajitas was in Brownsville...Those people really know what its all about.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

A little Italian dressing, some salsa (or pico de gallo), some lime juice, garlic, pepper, and a little salt, marinate with some and brush the rest on while cooking, usually marinate overnight, cook over HOT coals, turns out pretty tasty.....


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

PS-as said above the lump charcoal (carbon) is the only way to cook fajitas, 10x better than briquettes


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I know this is old but I learned at a bachelor party for a Texas Valley boy.

Saute onions and minced or crushed garlic cloves in butter, and take off heat, add worchester sauce, teriyake if you like sweet, soy has its own salty flavor, beer (of course) a tablespoon or so prepared mustard. Alternatively or additionally you may wan to add some Wishbone Italian dressing. You get some oil from that to help reduce meat drying if you baste while you cook.

How much of each you use varies according to the amount of beer you have drank. Each batch is different that way but always good!

Be sure the fajitas is thawed and preferably room temp or more so it will absorb the flavors better.

Put some of the marinade in a glass cake dish, salt pepper, rub, natures seasons or whatever your meat and layer in, pouring the marinade in on each layer. Put it in the fridge overnight if possible, but an hour or so may be all you have. Who plans anything?

Anyhow, slice onion, red and green pepper. and have it ready when you grill. As you lay the meat on the grill, put the fresh sliced veggies on the meat and allow some to fall through to the coals. This makes the neighbors absolutely envious because the smell is awesome.

For the best flavor, cook it fast and hot. A bit of pink to red tastes better (imo) and means it is juicy.

I would rather fight/chew tougher meat as long as it has great flavor than easily chew overcooked meat that tastes like dog food smells. If you must have tender you might have added meat tenderizer to the meat while it sat out prior to marinating. While you cook in this case have a VERY hot side and a cooler side in the pit. Braise/sear the surfaces of the meat quickly for what I call adding "character" to the flavor then wrap it in foil with some marinade sauce and put on the cooler end allowing it to cook long and slow. That will give tender, juicy meat,

After cooking cover it with foil as soon as you get to where you can to keep it froom steaming the moisture off. Pull each slab off which will be what, 6" wide and maybe 20" long.

Y'all correct me if I am wrong but I have been questioned until I have to have it in front of me to be sure. The grain runs along short width rather than the length of the meat. You cut ACROSS the grain whether I am right on which way it runs or not... but I think I have it right.

Soooo, cut the long slab into 4" or 5" sections so you have 4-5"x6" sections, then cut them the other direction into 4-5" strips. Keep it covered even on the table as much as you can. We are blessed on the coast most if the time to have humid air.

Get the **** flies killed before you eat unless you are outside because I hate flies on food and flying around threatening it. It might not bother you but do it to make me feel better whether I am there or not, heh. If you eat outside we gotta figger we brought it on ourselves!

If you make the flour tacos, warm them, and keep them moist so they can bend. Here is where you use those wonderful sliced peppers and onions to add to the taco!

Now if you don't have a gallon or so of pico de gallo (a bit of the rooster) to put a tablespoon or so on each taco with a little salt you're insulting the poor calf who gave his life for all of this and wasting the whole effort.

Pico is diced jalapeno (if you can't stand the heat (chile) clean out the seeds and insides. Protect your hands if you are sensitive while dicing them and OK I am an analytical so make them 3/16-1/4" pieces. Minced (1/16") fresh garlic or garlic powder to taste. Cilantro! AKA corriander is the real flavor in pico to me, chop it. Depending on your fiber needs you may or may not cut the stiffer stems. Chop it like you are making 1/16"-1/8" slivers. DIce fresh roma tomatos (the oblong ones) in 1/4-3/8" cubitos. Onion fer sure! Dice them 1/4". When you get done you have a bowl that has a good deal of liquid and I like that! Juice is your friend! Put some in smaller bowles to dip yer chips in.

The amount of each varies according to the thickness of your blood I guess. Look at other recipes to start with expecting to add jalapeno because gringos (ok I am Scots Irish, Dutch, Tsalagi/Cherokee and Comanche) tend to make stuff without real character. We just kinda start with too much of everything and make it "look right".

BTW, although I mentioned it above, I don't drink beer nor do I drink much but I know that is a major factor in some folks' cooking, heh!

If yo have to, like today, you can cook fajitas inside, saute'ing the pre cut strips of fajitas in an iron skillet instead and it is ok but not laripan good like grilled!

--TheAnt


----------

